# Bullet Casing Earrings- Must See!



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I received the bullet casing earrings from Fupagunt and they are outstanding! I couldn't be happier! Fupagunt didn't offer the earrings with the crystals in them but after sending him a reference pic and talking to him, he went to work and nailed it! If you are looking to get your significant other a unique gift, these would be perfect. He has extra crystals left over and is ready to make them.

The ones I got are 9mm. If you want a pair contact Fupagunt at:

904-701-DAZE (3293) or 904-234-2638 
email: [email protected]

Support your local businesses this season!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If your significant other isn't into guns, let us know how the gift works for you......


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> If your significant other isn't into guns, let us know how the gift works for you......


She owns 3 of her own guns, hunts, and got her concealed carry permit lol. She might like guns... Just a little lol


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good deal, I married a city girl 26 years ago. We have an understanding that has work so far, she doesn't take me shopping and I don't take her hunting.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha I hear that man. She was a city girl that didn't know she was truly a country girl until she started dating me 3 years ago lol. It's always good to have a woman that supports your hunting and fishing.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks again for the kind words man, I really appreciate it. Hopefully your other half likes em as well! PM me your team and I will send you a gift for all this free advertisement haha. Well as long as its nots 'bama 

For anyone else interested Im running a 2 for 1 special until Christmas for any jewelry/paracord items you are interested in. Turnaround time will be 2 maybe 3 days at most when you will receive them at your doorstep. IF you have any questions please feel free to contact me and I will do my best to make it happen. Also if you check out my websites and you dont see what you want, all I need is a pic and if its made out of paracord or shell casings I can most likely do it. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Pm sent!


----------

